# How to start a real diesel engine



## crankshafter (Apr 6, 2009)

Have a look at this guys starting a semidiesel th_confused0052 watch the guy in blue overall. :big:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AG1MnXkHhlM&feature=PlayList&p=B706BE16C5F8AE75&index=55&playnext=3&playnext_from=PL[/ame]
CS


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 6, 2009)

The man has defiantly over come his fears!  

We could use a guy like that on this forum! ;D

 :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big: :big:


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 6, 2009)

now thats one scary engine !

chuck


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 6, 2009)

Last Friday we put new (1953) injectors in the engine on a local boat. Its a 320 hp Fairbanks Morse built in 1942, aboard a 142 ft schooner. There is a video if it starting at http://www.schoonermuseum.org/enginerunning.html.

The interesting part is there is no clutch or transmission- when the engine runs the prop turns. Its a 2 cycle engine, so to reverse its stopped, valve timinig shifted and re-started. Compressed air start.

More about the boat at http://www.schoonermuseum.org


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 6, 2009)

Heh, I hadn't seen these kind of ornery old beasts in action. That first fellow had another interesting video here:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAu-LYm9MtE&feature=channel[/ame]

I guess it must run on some pretty heavy oil to need that oxy fuel preheater to get it going. That's a lot of iron for just 40HP though!

Best,

BW


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh Yes
Only 40 horsepower but lots of torque. They didn't turn fast but my they would turn a big screw (propeller).
Lots of heat needed to get the combustion chamber up to temperature, once under load lots of heat to keep the thing going.
Ernie J


----------



## rickharris (Apr 7, 2009)

Call me old fashioned and safety aware but shouldn't that engine be bolted down to something?

When I joined the RAF in 1966 I was attached to a mobile unit with their own generating power - a Lister diesel turning a 3 phase genny - The diesel was hydraulicly started but took about 20 - 30 mins to pump up the hydraulic pressure. 

When you lifted the valve to turn the engine you only had 1 chance - if it didn't start you were back to pumping.

Usually a job for the new boy so you learned pretty quick. Big beast that scared me to death.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW !! Damn, that engine/thing is like a bucking bronco !!


----------



## itowbig (Apr 7, 2009)

yehaaaaaa i want a ride


----------



## dreeves (Apr 9, 2009)

In the first video what was in the back by the wall. It looks like an animal??


----------



## kd7fhg (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a tarp blowing in the wind.


----------

